# Dragon's flying..



## snowkei (Jan 21, 2008)

hello ladies, I saw this amazing pic someday and copy it today!






my male friend and I both love this pic, so he'd love to try this look on his own face !!lol










_what I use_

MAC e/s #carbon
MAC eye kohl #smolder
BB ssb #gold
MAC pigment #basic red
ardell lashes #114


----------



## susannef (Jan 21, 2008)

woah! You have some amazing talent!!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow.  You are so amazing.


----------



## GothicGirl (Jan 21, 2008)

To be honest, I think your work was even better than the original! Amazing!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 21, 2008)

Amazing!!


----------



## n_c (Jan 21, 2008)

very cool


----------



## nikki (Jan 21, 2008)

You are amazing!!!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow!! I love it!!!


----------



## theleaningelm (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 21, 2008)

WOW, this is totally GORGEOUS!!!  You are sooooo TALENTED!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 21, 2008)

thats really awesome!


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 21, 2008)

Startling. I dig it.


----------



## simplykat (Jan 21, 2008)

gosh you are so skilled!!


----------



## igswonderworld (Jan 21, 2008)

WHOA .. that's all...


----------



## nunu (Jan 21, 2008)

amazing!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow!  You did an incredible job!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 21, 2008)

this totally just owned my world.


----------



## mariecinder (Jan 21, 2008)

Sometimes I can't stand how freakishly talented you are! lol This is fantastic!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, that looks amazing !!


----------



## kblakes (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, that is amazing!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow... that is CRAZY good!!!


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Jan 21, 2008)

how do u do it? i mean wow this is as everyone said amazing


----------



## Briar (Jan 21, 2008)

Absolutely incredible!!


----------



## aquadisia (Jan 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 22, 2008)

You are such an artist- that is amazing!!!


----------



## alehoney (Jan 22, 2008)

i am always amazed at your talent! wow!!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jan 22, 2008)

That looks so awesome! And I love how your friend always lets you experiment on his face


----------



## Jot (Jan 22, 2008)

wow you are truely amazing x


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 22, 2008)

That looks super awesome! You have maddd skills! LOVE it!


----------



## leslie (Jan 22, 2008)

That is awesome.  You are very talented.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 22, 2008)

Such an amazing and professional look!! I love it....Such perfect talent!


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Jan 22, 2008)

jaw-droppingly amazing!


----------



## angelstyle2807 (Jan 22, 2008)

WOW, those Egyptian eyes are amazing


----------



## Inkerbelle (Jan 22, 2008)

amazing!  yours looks better than the photo you used for inspiration!


----------



## user79 (Jan 23, 2008)

That is so great! Did you use the eyeliner for the dragon?


----------



## entipy (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow. You just seriously never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Lessandes (Jan 23, 2008)

My heart skipped a beat when I saw you posted another fotd =)

It's amazing as always.....I'm so jealous ;_;


----------



## Lessandes (Jan 23, 2008)

Ah I forgot my question: 

Did you use a stencil or something like that ?


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jan 23, 2008)

How do you do it??? Freaking amazing!!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks everyone!!!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lessandes* 

 
_Ah I forgot my question: 

Did you use a stencil or something like that ?_

 
no, I did it freehand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that's why the dragon is larger than the original one


----------



## Endlessly (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow that is amazing! I love it! <3


----------



## Jeisenne (Jan 23, 2008)

I love all of your looks, but this is over the top amazing!


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 24, 2008)

This is so amazing.


----------



## DevinGirl (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd LOVE to be able to see something incredible somewhere & be able to recreate it perfectly.  You drive me nuts!!!  This is spectacular!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks awesome like a tattoo.  I want to see a tutorial of this.


----------



## girloflowers (Jan 25, 2008)

how O.O eee thats just so freaking cool!

i want someone i can do makeup on!
s i can practice and become as god as you ^.^


----------



## Vixen (Jan 25, 2008)

You never cease to amaze me.  I absolutely love your work!  
You should seriously be a make up artist.  I wonder if your students know how talented their teacher is.


----------



## Purity (Jan 25, 2008)

That's awesome. You're really talanted!


----------



## BRosa (Jan 25, 2008)

OMFG!  Truly amazing. You got excellent hands.


----------



## snowkei (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks


----------



## gigglemommy (Jan 26, 2008)

WOW! that's cool!


----------



## jess1cuh (Jan 26, 2008)

waiiit, is this a stencil? or did you freehand it?


----------



## .k. (Jan 26, 2008)

o my goodness!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess1cuh* 

 
_waiiit, is this a stencil? or did you freehand it?_

 
freehand


----------



## snowkei (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 27, 2008)

im in awe of ur talent, if u dont work for MAC, go already, they need talented and gorgeous people like u girl...this is super hot


----------



## Cantheuse (Feb 2, 2008)

Stunning!  People on this site never cease to amaze me with their talent and creativity.


----------



## Rubiez (Feb 28, 2008)

You did that freehand?
Wow....that's awesome.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 29, 2008)

I love your FOTDs!!
So inspirational!!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 29, 2008)

so talented


----------



## deven.marie (Feb 29, 2008)

i like your version even better than the original! the way the black in the crease leads to the red dot, i think its absolutely gorgeous..


----------



## aaj83 (Feb 29, 2008)

AAAH!!
your creations are out of this world!!!


----------



## mslips (Feb 29, 2008)

awesome!


----------

